# Mogadore ice



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

4" at Palm rd


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> 4" at Palm rd


I see you, congrats you win!


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> 4" at Palm rd


Nice job! We are jealous...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nice job! We are jealous...


It's true


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice, did you get a chance to look at the west end ?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Do any good???


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Is this real man? Lol if so i think i may have jusy caught the 24hr flu.....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I hear that 24hr bug is gonna hit many ice fisherman on Friday.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

And so it begins !!!!  job MogRez87 !


----------

